# My jumping position



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

all in all i would say you dont look too bad 

i cant see your toes but from what i can see it looks as though they may be out a little. no biggy though 

only other thing i could mention is giving with your hands a tad more but the jump isnt that big so once again, no biggy.

oh, i almost forgot. maybe bring your elbows in a little. 

other than those things which arent much anyways, you look good and so does your horse


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I was always taught that on the flat you want your toe to be forward, and over jumps if you rotate your lower leg to grip more with your inner calves, its okay.. (so if your toes are out a little bit, no more than 45 degrees, its okay) Anyone else learn that way?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Me thoughts is that it's better to have your toes out and be gripping with your calf than having your toe forward and pinching with your knee. I read in a George Morrison article once that when going over jumps, your toes should point the same way that they do when you're standing on the ground. As for me, I'm toed out, not THAT toed out, but certainly not straight.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

I read that too. I know when your jumping, your legs should be underneath you so that if your horse were to dissapear from underneath you, that you would land balanced and on your feet. 

I think everyone else covered it.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you look great!
Your legs are a little forward; but I thought on xc they were supposed to be? Your release is good, and your eyes are up and your back is straight. 
I was always taught that your toes should be out a little when you are jumping to keep your leg (calf) on your horse.


----------



## GiggyGrrr (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey,
I think you look pretty good over the jump  
Try bringing in your elbows a bit more, and releasing a tad more over the jump itself. and maybe raise your hands a little bit, it looks as if you are resting your have on your horses neck, which will cause pulling over the jump.
Other than that you two look great


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd just say to release more over the jump to be kinder to your horses mouth. Other than that, since your doing cross country and don't have to look really proper and good, you look great! How long have you been riding?


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it and I envy you for being able to keep your lower leg forward. I have the hardest time keeping it from sliding back.
I read somewhere that you are supposed to have the outer branch of the stirrup iron under your pinky toe and the inner part going across the ball of your foot. 
Nice horse!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Good position. Pretty much flawless! Just remember to keep your legs forward! (but that's the was they are supposed to be in xc!)


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think maybe you could arch your back just a tiny bit to get a little more frame and put your heels down more and elbows in a little bit but besides those extremely minor things you look great and so does your horse who is very pretty by the way!!!  keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Definitely release more and put your elbows in. I would prefer to see a bit more weight in your heel. Other than than, it looks great. Nice horse!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, you need to realise a bit more. Also, your kind of riding with your elbows out a ton. Try to keep them closer to you. Your arching your back a bit to much for me, so be relaxed over the jump. Otherwise, pretty good job.


----------

